# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Paramecium caudatum.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, recopilando fotos he encontrado esta de un paramecium caudatum os la dejo para que la podáis disfrutarla.  



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (04-nov-2014),Los terrines (05-nov-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Interesante y me gustaria aprender. O me aclarais un poco mas o me quedo a dos velas, que esto no es lo mio pero me gusta

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches Jonasino, para introducirte un poco en el tema te puedo decir que es un microorganismo, seres vivos diminutos que únicamente pueden ser apreciados a través de un microscopio.
También te puedo decir que casi al 99% de los que subo son fotografiados en una gota de agua y que para esto utilizo un microscopio biológico.
Yo creo que para empezar con esto puede servir.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Jonasino

Miles de gracias, Francisco. A buen maestro procuraré ser buen alumno porque encuentro el tema de lo mas interesante

----------

frfmfrfm (06-nov-2014)

----------

